# Browning B2000 shotgun



## ghostrider (Nov 25, 2007)

I just got a like new/ never fired Browning b2000 shotgun in a trade, I know its only worth a few hundred dollars. But what I would like to know is there a way to get more than 1 shell in the magazine. We took off the barrel, pulled out the spring and gas tubes(?) on the end, but that still left the plug abd sprin assembly in the lower mag?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Is it a B2000 or a Double Automatic? The Double Automatic only held two. I think the B2000 should at least be a 3, possibly 5 shot.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Took a little bit, but I downloaded the manual from the Browning website and it says it is a five shot. Pull the bolt back and the first round will speed feed into the chamber. If the 3 shot plug is in, the next shell will go completely into the mag. When the 3rd goes in only the nose of the 3rd goes into the mag. The shell actually sits in the loading port waiting to feed into the chamber after you shoot it. I'd definitely down load the manual as this is something I've never seen myself.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 25, 2007)

I got it downloaded and read, amazing stuff when you actually read up on these. Heck take the trigger housing out to remove a plug. I don't do any hunting anymore just go out and target shoot for fun, so no need for the plug in it. But it is amazing to know that one shell just sits in the loading port.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, my brother owns a 2000, and it is one of the most unusual operating semi autos I've ever seen! He still hasn't decided to keep or trade-sell it. Being an "inertia driven" man, of course my recommendation was to trade it for a Benelli Montefeltro, M2, or Legacy, but that is probably my ignorance, or dislike of gas operated guns talking.


----------



## ebenzel (Jan 22, 2008)

If you decide to sell it or trade it, let me know.


----------

